

My free instant image upload site for those click and share moments - Prefinem

I know that there are several image upload sites but they all seem to have some public facing outlet but I wanted to create a site for an upload and share without all the hassle of account creation, or worrying about anyone seeing the images. Something you can upload, get a link and send to someone without having to worry about others seeing your image. Anyway, let me know what you guys think. And of course, the site is secured.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;freeih.com
======
ivanbrussik
feedback: just did a test and it took me about 2 seconds to find the URL
instead of seeing it instantly.

the URL to be copied/pasted should be BIGGER OR should stand out really well.

i also love that you can see a thumbnail

the domain is kind of "meh" its not really easy to say out loud, know what i
mean?

wish imgur was this simple

~~~
Prefinem
Thanks for the feedback! I will work on increasing the visibility of the URLs.

And yes, I got tired of how imgur and other sites worked and so I created
this.

Edit: The domain is meant to be said "Free" "I" "H", or at least that is how I
have always said it

------
ceeK
Just a note: I just searched HN for this because I couldn't find a quick, easy
and clean image upload elsewhere. Well done!

